# Still choking



## djdaizee

So glad we have this forum now!

So I am two weeks post-op today. Because I got a throat infection (not site related) I took another weeks off of work to rest.

AND I am still choking when drinking liquids. I think I might have confused you guys when I talked about coughing and the sore throat. They really aren't related. Anytime I take a drink of something thinner than milk consistency, it goes down the wrong pipe causing the coughing. And straws make it worse

I've resorted to taking tiny sips and swallowing with my chin on my chest. No issues when I do that. No issues with food.

Think I should bring this to someone's attention or will it go away?


----------



## chopper

My guess is that the scar tissue from the op is making it difficult. That scar tissue should stretch over time and will open up your throat a bit more. I would be more concerned if changing positions didn't help but it does according to your post.


----------



## McKenna

I didn't have anything like that after my surgery. The first few days of swallowing were rough, but I didn't have choking on liquids. I think you should talk to your surgeon about it just to be safe. It could be residual swelling. ???


----------



## Andros

djdaizee said:


> So glad we have this forum now!
> 
> So I am two weeks post-op today. Because I got a throat infection (not site related) I took another weeks off of work to rest.
> 
> AND I am still choking when drinking liquids. I think I might have confused you guys when I talked about coughing and the sore throat. They really aren't related. Anytime I take a drink of something thinner than milk consistency, it goes down the wrong pipe causing the coughing. And straws make it worse
> 
> I've resorted to taking tiny sips and swallowing with my chin on my chest. No issues when I do that. No issues with food.
> 
> Think I should bring this to someone's attention or will it go away?


I most certainly would discuss this with the doctor. Did ENT do your surgery? This may be the best person to ask about ths.

Really sorry to hear of your troubles; that has to be scary. I hope and pray this is something that will correct it's self in time; a very short time.

Hugs,

Koala hug


----------



## Jaimee

I'm sorry you're having this trouble. I had a paralyzed vocal cord after my surgery and that caused all sorts of difficulty swallowing. I saw an ENT for that and he looked down my nose/throat at the vocal cord and could tell that's what was causing my trouble. I ended up going for a modified barium swallow test at the hospital to be sure I wasn't aspirating too much and putting myself at risk for pneumonia. I would suggest bringing it to your docs attention and if he doesn't automatically refer you, ask for an ENT referral.


----------



## lavender

I was careful in swallowing food and ate a lot of soft things for a week or two, but had no trouble swallowing liquid. I would talk to the doc about it.


----------



## Lopnslo2

Ditto what others have said. Swallowing is weird, but no choking here. I'd be in that doc's office and saying "HEY!"
Hope you find a solution soon, and let us know when/if you do!
Hang in there.
KS


----------



## msterra37

Sure hope that gets better for you soon!!!


----------

